# My first real Jets



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks goes out to Mike aka mking aka Fun-Jets. He hooked me up with a tuned NOS t-jet and a J/L T-jet.

I feel like my cherry was popped. These cars fly and handle extremely well. They are a blast to run. Now I know what all the fuss is about. I have been playing with my stock stuff and was trying really hard to like them. These put me over the top. I can’t believe how much fun these are.

Mike reading other posts and your quick responses to my emails makes me reiterate you are a class guy and a true asset to this hobby. Thanks again :thumbsup: 

Here are some pics of them, the purple chevelle is the J/L and the Red mopar is the Nos t-jet. Notice the cool tin they came packaged in.

Brian

oops Moderators can you move this to the customization section.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Add some aftermarket pieces and these things can move out. Look great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*SHWANG*

Ooohhh...me want... :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Do you like the NOS t-jet or the JL t-jet better?


----------



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Do you like the NOS t-jet or the JL t-jet better?


Both are a lot of fun. But the J/L has a little bit more toruqe and speed it is a little harder for me to handle. But thats because of my limited driving skills. 

At this point I am favoring the NOS. I can't count the number of 180s I have recovered from. It just seems to stay in the slot. What a blast.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*tjet*

The Tjets are a blast to run. You will have alot of fun with the jet.
The JL is fast and can be made to handle with alittle tweekin.  
The old saying is once you run a jet you are hooked for life. :thumbsup:


----------



## lightforce (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm wondering if you could give me the website to order the funjets, who has them or what their website is.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Boy, you think you know a guy.....

You race at the fray with him, you have him into your home to thrash on your track, you race super stocks and G-Jets with him, and then you find out he's sneaking around behind your back making "Fun-Jets"?

Mike, it's like I don't even know ya...


----------



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> Boy, you think you know a guy.....
> 
> You race at the fray with him, you have him into your home to thrash on your track, you race super stocks and G-Jets with him, and then you find out he's sneaking around behind your back making "Fun-Jets"?
> 
> Mike, it's like I don't even know ya...


Uh- oh I hope I did not start something :freak:


----------



## lightforce (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fun-Jets*

Could someone give the web site to contact the Fun-Jets site? Thanks


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the stock j/l will run better with a (60 or 90 ohm) parma controller. Mine are jittery when i use the stock tomy controllers.


----------



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

lightforce said:


> Could someone give the web site to contact the Fun-Jets site? Thanks



They were made by a member on this board. I don't think he has a website.


Don't get me wrong the J/L runs real smooth also. It just needs a little more feel.


----------



## lightforce (Jan 6, 2007)

What is price on fun-jets&who is selling them&


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Marty, when a guy shows up on race night with a footlocker of slot rods and more parts than General Motors; one could only imagine what his entire inventory and operation must look like!? Zoiks Batman!  

I suspect we've only just scratched the surface on the "King". Me thinks he's graciously sand baggin' us, so's not to embarass dummies like me. 

All kiddin aside Mike, your actions speak louder than words. I'll re-itterate and again say your a selfless, class act. Thank you.

Forgive our buffoonery, Marty and I are just jealous.  

Bill


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Bill, I'm not jealous at all. I'm filled with bitterness and rage, but no jealousy here..... :tongue: 

Some of the guys in our little group have more parts than Aurora did methinks. Maybe we need to rent out a storage locker or something....


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*matry's just jealous cause i didnt give him a fun-jet*

Hi



Im mike, the Fun-Jet guy. Sorry I dont have a website. 

Ive been kicking around the Fun-Jet idea for a while. I have been racing T-jets locally for several months, and went to the last 2 frays. The cars I ran at my first fray were cars I built, at this year’s fray I ran cars I bought for $110 each. The competition at the fray is fierce, and you need the best car possible.


That being said, I have learned a lot about tuning JLTO and Tjets. I bought lots of tools and parts and tuned cases of JLTO, and I bought and tuned most of a case of Tjets. I can’t quite build/tune a car to the level that the really good fray builders do, but I can tune a T-jet/JLTO so it does a lot more than squeal its way around the track. 



The Fun-Jet idea is to build and sell a JLTO/T-jet that is ready to drive out of the "tin". It would be fun to drive and show the potential of these chassis. It’s not intended to be a fray quality car. Once you have the tools, and have spent time reading tune up threads on this board, and bought the parts, you ought to be able to make a Fun-Jet on your own. Most of the tuning techniques I use have been posted on hobbytalk by myself and others.



I consider a Fun-Jet to include wider front and rear axles for better handling, o-ring fronts with brass hubs or brass weights, tuffy style rear hubs and the best slip on silicone tire (BudsHO), restricted pickup shoes, matched magnets, a broken in gear train, oiled, tested, and ready to run. Chassis checked for straightness, and either boiled or use stagger fronts to offset any minor warpage. Must run well enough on my track to be as good as the bulk of the cars I keep for my enjoyment. If it isn’t fun to run I start over. 



I hope to have tuned up enough chassis to sell on eBay in the next few weeks. I need to look into becoming a hobbytalk supporter before posting them in swap and sell. I wanted to keep the price point at $25, but I am finding with the parts I want to use to make the cars run well that it looks like $30 is more realistic. Once I have some chassis ready and have become a hobbytalk supporter, I will post more.



Some slotheads are pure racers, some collectors. I guess I am a tinkerer. I like to race, but I really enjoy taking a chassis that runs poorly, having a beer and listening to surf music while I work some magic on a chassis, then running some laps to enjoy the improvement. Selling Fun-Jets isn’t gonna replace my day job. Rest assured every penny I make will be spent on more cars, parts and controllers!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

mking said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surf Music and Slots, What a Combo!

Check out Southern Culture on the Skids if you haven't already, They surf great.

Dirt Track date is my Favorite.
http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/store/artist/album/0,,213603,00.html

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mking said:


> Some slotheads are pure racers, some collectors. I guess I am a tinkerer. I like to race, but I really enjoy taking a chassis that runs poorly, having a beer and listening to surf music while I work some magic on a chassis, then running some laps to enjoy the improvement. Selling Fun-Jets isn’t gonna replace my day job. Rest assured every penny I make will be spent on more cars, parts and controllers!


That's kinda how I am. Not that I'm building fun-jets, but when I buy cars and get them running decently, or build a custom I run a few laps and start the next one. None of my cars see a lot of track time. Then when I need to buy stuff to build more cars I sell off some of the stuff I already played around with. I do this with both HO and 1/43rd.


----------

